# US Bank dumps the brothers?



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

I just saw this. So no more US Bank work from the brothers? It's been extremely slow but I assumed it was just me.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PPArt said:


> I just saw this. So no more US Bank work from the brothers? It's been extremely slow but I assumed it was just me.


Did 5 bro send out a notice or a cancelling list, or is this from a someone else.

like a rumor. Just asking, i dont work for them but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Did 5 bro send out a notice or a cancelling list, or is this from a someone else.
> 
> like a rumor. Just asking, i dont work for them but it doesn't surprise me.


Its from someone else, 5 Bros did not send a cancel list, and we are still getting a few us bank orders. Like he said it is very slow with us bank, I think it may be true. And so does someone else. The question is, where are they going?....:shifty:

http://foreclosurepedia.org/us-bank-dumps-five-brothers-appears-sweetheart-deal/


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, I saw it on foreclosurepedia.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

not sure if this is due to US bank but I have noticed there have been several brother properties being taken over by servicelink here in WA state, we have done the "initial secure" on atleast 12 in the past week. we saw the same thing awhile back when safeguard lost JP CHASE:whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> not sure if this is due to US bank but I have noticed there have been several brother properties being taken over by servicelink here in WA state, we have done the "initial secure" on atleast 12 in the past week. we saw the same thing awhile back when safeguard lost JP CHASE:whistling2:


Is that a new client number you are seeing? What number is it? We also got hit with chase in june from SG, rumors of a new client but not much new going on here..


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

I just checked and the properties I was referring to are wells fargo but pacific preservation just contacted me today and says they "really need contractors because they recently got a huge new client US bank " and that "they can guarantee me primary vendor spot and pick of the work first in my area " after asking 3 times for a price sheet and him changing the subject I told him I need to see the price sheet .........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:........still waiting ...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> I just checked and the properties I was referring to are wells fargo but pacific preservation just contacted me today and says they "really need contractors because they recently got a huge new client US bank " and that "they can guarantee me primary vendor spot and pick of the work first in my area " after asking 3 times for a price sheet and him changing the subject I told him I need to see the price sheet .........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:........still waiting ...


So you are now getting some WF from SL, which where lost in 2013 to 5 Bro? Interesting, I also seen a few for the first time since 2013 this past week for SL. Hopefully this means they are getting at least a piece of WF back in the states they lost . They do still handle alot of their properties around the country. So did pacific claim to have us bank in the entire country?..


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

They didnot claim the whole country but they said it was "huge", befor he agreed to send me a price sheet he made it verry clear that "he is not married to any of these prices so dont let that stop me from signing up, we can take care of that later".......uummmmm????? No!!!!!!....and after all that still no price sheet


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Is Lamco still around? They used to have all the US Bank stuff here.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lamco can't be around,please tell me no way.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Lamco went the way of Buczek.......

To my knowledge, they haven't yet reinvented themselves under a different name......


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Lamco went the way of Buczek.......
> 
> To my knowledge, they haven't yet reinvented themselves under a different name......


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

